# Paddy the MBU puffer new tank setup



## Johnnyfishtanks (Apr 21, 2010)

WHAT DO YOU GUYS THINK


----------



## 240sx (Sep 4, 2010)

that looks awesome! 

What did you do with that sick piece of driftwood you have inbetween the holy rock?


----------



## Johnnyfishtanks (Apr 21, 2010)

240sx said:


> that looks awesome!
> 
> What did you do with that sick piece of driftwood you have inbetween the holy rock?


which one the one in the other pic


----------



## 240sx (Sep 4, 2010)

When you were selling the Holy Rock it was in that picture


----------



## Johnnyfishtanks (Apr 21, 2010)

240sx said:


> When you were selling the Holy Rock it was in that picture


in the pic is one and the other one is for sale. butt pending. the one in the pic know im thinking of selling for 50$


----------



## 240sx (Sep 4, 2010)

this one

http://i1010.photobucket.com/albums/af226/johnnyfishtanks/IMGP1081.jpg


----------



## Rastapus (Apr 21, 2010)

Overtime you may find that sand too thick, it can go a bit funky if not aerated a lot.


----------



## Johnnyfishtanks (Apr 21, 2010)

240sx said:


> this one
> 
> http://i1010.photobucket.com/albums/af226/johnnyfishtanks/IMGP1081.jpg


yes
..............................


----------



## beN (Apr 21, 2010)

looking good johnny!


----------



## Bizbomb (Apr 21, 2010)

Simple and clean looking, very nice. I am not too sure about the upside down sword though.


----------



## Johnnyfishtanks (Apr 21, 2010)

Bizbomb said:


> Simple and clean looking, very nice. I am not too sure about the upside down sword though.


i bought it from PJs. it has no roots so im letting it float and build some roots


----------



## taureandragon76 (Apr 21, 2010)

Letting it float won't really build roots I don't think. I would be ok to stick it in the substrate and better.


----------



## taureandragon76 (Apr 21, 2010)

Rastapus said:


> Overtime you may find that sand too thick, it can go a bit funky if not aerated a lot.


My sand for my fahaka is twice as thick as that. Whenever I do a water change I use my fingers as a rake to go through the sand. Big puffers like to bury themselves alot so it helps them to have a nice sand bed so they feel more comfortable.

Johnny your tank is looking super clean, I like it. Great job man.


----------



## Johnnyfishtanks (Apr 21, 2010)

taureandragon76 said:


> My sand for my fahaka is twice as thick as that. Whenever I do a water change I use my fingers as a rake to go through the sand. Big puffers like to bury themselves alot so it helps them to have a nice sand bed so they feel more comfortable.
> 
> Johnny your tank is looking super clean, I like it. Great job man.


thanks man


----------



## Johnnyfishtanks (Apr 21, 2010)

so i just added i new pic . with a amazon sword on the right. i wonder if the one on the right if i should leave plant there our not ?????
the stump in the middle is gonna be sold and gone as i want more space for the mbu when he is bigger


----------



## m_class2g (Apr 21, 2010)

awesome setup. very clean looking. lucky puffer!


----------



## gklaw (May 31, 2010)

Awesome transformation Johnny !


----------



## BaoBeiZhu (Apr 24, 2010)

makes me miss my puffer

where did you get the big centre rock pieces?!


----------

